# Measuring LR channel outputs on HDMI



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been trying to set up a new system. It appears that the right channel of the audio from my Comcast AVR is higher than the left. When I play a DVD the system appears balanced. I have compared the outputs using headphones. I can compare the analog outputs with an oscilloscope. 

How can one obtain an accurate measure of the two HDMI channels? 
Does anybody know if Comcast broadcasts a monaural test channel that I could use as a reference? 
Where are the LR levels assigned to an HDMi program? At the source, or in my AVR?

Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of AVR do you have?


----------

